# LGB 50101 Jumbo Repair Help



## DaveC (Dec 3, 2010)

Beloved Jumbo, used only seldom in a modest indoor environment, is not feeling well. Upon turn On and all contols set to zero/stop, the voltage rises to greater than 15 volts and cannot be controlled. This is not the first occurence. Two previous long ago starts, the issue would happen and then within a few minutes, the voltage would drop and voltage control returned. The 50105 wired remote is attached. I have disassembled the pc board/transformer from the case and the visual inspection report is good. In trying to find repair information and beyond the Users Guide, I have not been able to find a wiring diagram, a repair forum thread, any internet discussion good or bad, or even on ebay alive or dead. Is this unit that rare? Any help and comments here would be greatly appreciated, even if it leads to salvage use. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remove the remote and reinstall the jumper to make sure it is the jumbo and not the remote that is at fault.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Remove the remote and reinstall the jumper to make sure it is the jumbo and not the remote that is at fault.


Yes, that's the first thing I would do as well.

Then, if the problem is still there, check all the pots since the problem was intermittent.

I have never seen a schematic for the Jumbo - would love to see one just out of interest if anyone ever took the time to draw one out.


----------



## DaveC (Dec 3, 2010)

*It's Alive!*

Dan and KRS, you are both right. Thanks for reminding me of basic electronics and checking all connections. Although I have not found the jumper, I exercised the remote connector in the Jumbo socket and all is well! Corrosion is very effective in causing high blood pressure issues. 

Thanks again and I hope this useful for other users.


----------

